# Film suggestions?



## Cloak519 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a pretty simple thread.
I don't watch much and I'm up for a good film.
Something like No Country for Old Men... the same sort of epicness.
Any recommendations?


----------



## ~De arimasu (Mar 16, 2011)

There Will be Blood
[youtube]f3THVbr4hlY[/youtube]


----------



## Rafinesque (Mar 20, 2011)

Have you seen Inception?  True Grit might also be what you are looking for.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 20, 2011)

What about sucker punch?


----------



## tagzard (Mar 20, 2011)

Watch the dark knight that mOvie is goof


----------



## Rafinesque (Mar 20, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> What about sucker punch?



I saw the trailer for that for the first time yesterday.  Is that movie based on a graphic novel, or was it created from scratch for this movie?

EDIT : Found the answer.  It's was written from scratch, and isn't based on anything else. 

I'll probably go see it on Friday.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 20, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> What about sucker punch?



You realize that it's not out yet, right?

Well, this may seem like ad-placement, but here:
http://meekpicture.blogspot.com/2011/03/51...die-not-so.html
My personal list of movies to see before you die. Some of them are pretty old, but they're amazing.

If you'd like more recent ones.... I guess....  there's quite a lot. 2010 was not a good year, but it did have quite a few gems. I'll just name some...
Social Network
Ghost Writer
The Kings Speech
Unstoppable
Easy A
Inception
Red
Toy Story 3
How to Train Your Dragon
The Kids are all Right
Black Swan
Let me In
The Fighter
True Grit
Despicable Me
Secretariat
Tangled
Winter's Bone
Scott Pilgrim vs the World
Machete
Kick-Ass
Harry Potter
Iron Man 2
Alice In Wonderland
Exit Through the Gift Shop
Animal Kingdom
Conviction
127 Hours

Rango
Adjustment Bureau
Jane Eyre

And some personal faves:
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
City of God
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Lost in Translation
Capote
Milk
Crazy Heart
Mystic River
True Grit (original)
Kill Bill
Million Dollar Baby
Drag me to Hell
Spiderman 2
Pulp Fiction
Shawshank Redemption
Forrest Gump
Brokeback Mountain
Boys Don't Cry
Sixth Sense
Unbreakable
The Silence of the Lambs
The Exorcist
Blair Witch Project
Scream
The Dark Knight
Vera Drake
Rachel Getting Married

Is that enough? I could name a lot more (LOT LOT MORE), but I'm sort of tired from typing.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 20, 2011)

Oldboy. Someone back me up on this.

Also, watch Law Abiding Citizen. I don't like a lot of movies, cause Film Class screwed me up, but LAC was a great movie.


----------

